# Does Trane Sell online



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

no options other than used, trane does not sell online, and if you purchased it online, it would void any and all warranties


----------



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

hvactech126 said:


> no options other than used, trane does not sell online, and if you purchased it online, it would void any and all warranties


What about a Johnstone supply or a Home depot, has anyone had any luck buying the main furnace from the will call desk as a homeowner..


If you wanted to get "qualified" to buy the equipment, what would that take?


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

get a contractors license and get hvac certification


----------



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

hvactech126 said:


> get a contractors license and get hvac certification


How much work is that normally to get a license and certs?


----------



## Artco (Sep 23, 2010)

No you cannot buy Trane except from Trane.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

zootjeff said:


> What about a Johnstone supply or a Home depot, has anyone had any luck buying the main furnace from the will call desk as a homeowner..
> 
> 
> If you wanted to get "qualified" to buy the equipment, what would that take?


Home Depot doesn't and never did sell Trane equipment. While it is/was displayed there. It was a display by the local Trane dealer that had an agreement to sell through them. And pay HD a commission fee for every unit sold through through the contacts made their.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

zootjeff said:


> Can you buy Trane furnaces online? It looks like Rheem and Ruud sell online, does anyone sell Trane? If you wanted to install Trane yourself, what would be your options?


No HVAC manufacturer sells on line to the public.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

zootjeff said:


> How much work is that normally to get a license and certs?


Three years as an apprentice before you can take a journeyman test. Then 5 years as a journeyman before you can take the masters test. Pass the masters test then you can be a licensed HVAC contractor. In other words lots and lots of work.

Edit
That's here. Other States might be different.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

2 yrs as apprentice here or certification from a State approved HVAC school


----------



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

beenthere said:


> No HVAC manufacturer sells on line to the public.


What I meant to ask was: Is there any online retailer that carries Trane, who will sell their equipment (without warranty) via liftgave service and ship to a layperson DIYer.

-Jeff


----------



## kb3ca (Aug 22, 2008)

You can't buy from Trane but if you go to ebay you will find at least one dealer who is selling the older models of Trane Heat Pumps/AC and furnaces and they are brand new items just older models.


----------



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

kb3ca said:


> You can't buy from Trane but if you go to ebay you will find at least one dealer who is selling the older models of Trane Heat Pumps/AC and furnaces and they are brand new items just older models.


Right, but no one offers them online like they do with Goodman and Rheem, etc. I'm not seeing much on Ebay..


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Trane is picky.. The distributor here gives me a hard time when I go in to purchase parts because I won't sell just Trane. Then they ( here anyway) have territories . if there is a Trane dealer close to you they won't allow you to be a Trane dealer. I purchase all my trane parts from American standard distributor so I don't have to listen to them gripe


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sue there is one some where. I just never have a reason to look for them. I can buy Trane from teh distributor here.


----------

